# If watch ticking sound is very loud, what does it mean?



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a nice Fortis with an ETA 2824 movement inside. As far as I can tell it is a standard ETA 2824-2. Watch is about 10 years old, never serviced and worn regularly.

This watch TICKs much much louder than any other 2824 I have handled. I mean the ticka-ticka sound at 4Hz is loud, compared to all of my other 2824 movements. It is a very bright, clear and crisp sound. My wife is always asking me about the sound, which she never notices on any of my other automatic watches.

What could this mean? the pallet jewels need more oil? Or the escape wheel? What exactly makes the ticka-ticka sound?

It keeps amazing time of +- 0 per day in both dial up and dial down positions. Beat error zero, amplitude is a healthy 300 degrees. SO... maybe nothing is wrong and the Fortis case design just amplifies the sound somehow?

My watch knowledge is decent but has some huge gaping holes... so talk to me like a noob please. 

Thanks!


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

Your case/tube/crown/crystal/bezel/back'strap has a difference resonance or sympathetic harmony than your other watches. 

You can remove two of the movements and compare the volume levels and frequencies to confirm this.


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

halfapie said:


> This watch TICKs much much louder


----------



## Outta Time (Feb 9, 2010)

If the watch has never been serviced in its ten year life, and has been constantly worn, it will be dry as a bone. The first oil to disappear will be the light oil used on the escapement. This may make the watch tick louder, but I also suspect that pithy is correct, the case may be amplifying the effect. Some cases cause a real 'echo', it messes up some timing machines.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

Halfie, the Fortis has:

Case clamps (or movement ring)?

Diameter under 37mm?

Screw on back (or press fit)?

Glass crystal (or plexi)?

Calendar?

Moveable bezel?


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

Pithy,
It's a Fortis Flieger midsize, which is only 34mm diameter.

Normal date window at 3pm. movement is really very plain stock 2824, except the logo engraved rotor.

mineral glass, screw on back, metal movement ring that is secured by the caseback (it's a springy type.).

the case does have a lot of empty space, since the dial is 32 or 33mm! The case metal is very thin, although it is 200m water resistant. I have no idea how they achieved 200m water resistance with such thin metal.

No bezel.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

Is the movement only attached to the watch via its dial feet?


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

I should just take some pics...


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay here are pics


----------

